
Inkscape 1.0.1 - constantinum
https://inkscape.org/news/2020/09/06/inkscape-version-101-patches-crashes-bugs/
======
chromedev
I absolutely love Inkscape for complex artwork, however I wish it would try to
implement better conversion to the official web spec. After saving, I find
myself manually optimizing the SVG and sometimes redoing it completely to
remove a lot of fluff that isn't needed.

~~~
jarek-foksa
You might want to try Boxy SVG [1]. Its UI is heavily inspired by Inkscape.

It tries to use as little non-standard namespaces as possible, e.g. check [2]
for a comparison of the markup you get after creating a new file and drawing a
single rectangle.

The app uses Chromium rendering engine under the hood, so most files should
render the same way as when opened with Chrome.

[1] [https://boxy-svg.com](https://boxy-svg.com)

[2] [https://gist.github.com/jarek-
foksa/8f5bdef732827bc2a3bf49e3...](https://gist.github.com/jarek-
foksa/8f5bdef732827bc2a3bf49e3e25dc630)

~~~
pjmlp
And on the Web it is a classical example of "Works only on Chrome", oh well.

~~~
jarek-foksa
It works on the latest version of any Chromium-based browser such as Chrome,
Vivaldi, Opera, Edge, etc.

~~~
gvjddbnvdrbv
All of these are just skins over Google's code.

Does even Microsoft make any meaningful contribution to Chromium?

~~~
extra88
They do. Microsoft people were largely responsible for the improved default
focus ring and input elements. There have been other notable contributions.

------
krzat
I like Inscape but I wish they added GPU acceleration, at least for moving
things. It's unbearably slow on macOS.

~~~
JonathonW
Have they finally started shipping builds for Mac that don't depend on X11 to
run? Because that'd be a prerequisite for performing halfway decently on
macOS.

Inkscape is (speaking generally here, not just about performance) pretty good
on Linux, tolerable on Windows, and awful on Mac. That's kind of a hole that a
lot of cross-platform apps get stuck in, though-- especially GTK apps (which,
historically, haven't supported the Mac well at all), but even QT (which at
least tries to automatically adapt to macOS idioms) doesn't quite get it
right. MacOS UI conventions are just too far away from Windows and Linux
conventions to expect to be able to get them for free.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
Would it be possible to ship something like Inkscape with a web/browser
interface?

~~~
jansan
Yes, browsers (especially Chrome) are capable of doing this. There are a few
browser based vector editors (Gravit, Method Draw, Vectr, Janvas, Boxy). None
of them is perfect, some are slow, and especially when it comes to complex
drawings or advanced features like boolean operations and path offsetting,
most of them run into serious issues. But you can expect to see a browser
based Inkscape replacement within the next two years.

------
LockAndLol
Didn't even know it hit v1. A lot of work went into a patch release though,
including features. Seems a little nonstandard, but good job.

~~~
tomhoward
It's had plenty of coverage here!

Inkscape 1.0 –
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23089820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23089820)
(533 points/4 months ago/123 comments)

Inkscape 1.0 –
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23071185](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23071185)
(98 points/4 months ago/6 comments)

Inkscape 1.0 Release Candidate –
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22855357](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22855357)
(710 points/5 months ago/156 comments)

Inkscape 1.0 Beta 1 –
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21001969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21001969)
(603 points/12 months ago/165 comments)

Inkscape launches versions 0.92.4 and 1.0 alpha –
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18940568](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18940568)
(299 points/2 years ago/68 comments)

